# Subsidised dog neutering 4 people on SW?



## Dee001 (14 Apr 2009)

I was made redundant last month, I need to get my pup neutered, is there a subsidised Dog Neutering that I can get it done under? I live in Midleton. Do I have to be unemployed for a long period of time??? If anyone has any advice on this I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## ajapale (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: Subsidised dog neutering 4 recently unemployed?*

This rather strange question was asked here a few years ago.

If there is a provision in the social welfare code for subsidised dog neutering then it is likely that the information would be in the Welfare and State Benefits sub forum.

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial

This scheme operated by DogsTrust is open to everyone and the neutering campaign offers people on means-tested benefits the opportunity to have their dog neutered for just €20.00  Contact any participating veterinary practice for more details or call the  Dogs Trust National Neuter Hotline on 1890 946 336. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: Subsidised dog neutering 4 recently unemployed?*

There is a scheme run by an animal charity to provide low-cost neutering for persons on social welfare - not a social welfare scheme itself!

Have a look at  or ask in the local veterinary surgery (they often have posters advertising the service).


----------



## gm88 (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: Subsidised dog neutering 4 recently unemployed?*

I understand that the cost is reduced if the owner of the cat/dog is a Medical Card holder.  Also, there is a national spaying week when the cost is greatly reduced.


----------



## gm88 (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: Subsidised dog neutering 4 recently unemployed?*

This is the link for last year.  I reckon it should be next month sometime
[broken link removed]


----------



## MandaC (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: Subsidised dog neutering 4 recently unemployed?*

My mam(who is on disability) found a little female puppy that had been thrown from a car and was hiding in the bushes beside a road.

I phoned Blue Cross for her and explained she would love to keep the dog, but was on disability and could not afford to have her neutered, so would probably have to give her to an animal shelter.  Girl on the phone asked if mam would be willing to keep dog, and the very next day a voucher arrived out in the post for the local vet.  Think she had to pay €20 or €30, cant remember.  

That was 4 years ago and dog is now queen bee in the house.  One good turn deserves another so my sister did the mini marathon for blue cross and raised over €500.

I think dogs trust also do a similar scheme.  Its nicer to neuter!!!!


----------



## Darthvadar (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: Subsidised dog neutering 4 recently unemployed?*

We got a little dog last July... He was found straying on the Tallaght By-Pass by gardai... Nobody claimed him, and as our local Community Garda knew we were looking for a small dog, he took up residence... 

I recieve Disability Allowance, so I phoned Dog's Trust on the day the pooch arrived... They registered me, and gave me the phone number for a local vet taking part in the scheme (I was lucky, it's the vet I usually use anyway)... We made an appointment for eight days later...

On the day, I took him to the vet's at 8am, along with €20, and proof of my Social Welfare Payment... Collected him at 3pm, along with a five day supply of pain meds... Job done!... 

As with Manda, once the little brat got his paws under the table, he became the boss, and rules the household with a paw of iron!... He has been a true godsend though... My mum is very ill, and he has made all the difference to her... Apart from being a brilliant watch dog too... He's certainly earning his keep!..

Well done, Dee for thinking ahead... May your pawed person bring you great happiness!...

Darth...


----------

